
Current Mortgage Rate Data - vicmanster
Wondering where you go to get this data? Is there a site that shows the current rate on a data plot publicly available?  Do I need to keep calling my loan gal and bug her all the time?
======
imakwana
Federal Reserve publishes weekly mortgage rates for conventional mortgages

Conventional 15 year fixed :
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/MORTGAGE15US](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/MORTGAGE15US)

Conventional 30 year fixed :
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/MORTGAGE30US](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/MORTGAGE30US)

------
vicmanster
Best site I've found
[http://www.mortgagenewsdaily.com/mortgage_rates/daily.aspx](http://www.mortgagenewsdaily.com/mortgage_rates/daily.aspx)

------
stakkur
I've always found [https://www.bankrate.com/](https://www.bankrate.com/)
useful.

------
vicmanster
Maybe there's some ML/AI that can be applied to help, if the data were
available publicly

